# Puppy Packets



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

What do ya'll put in your puppy packets? I used to just keep a notebook and document everything for the pup and send that with the new owners... but I've been thinking of doing something a little different. 
Obviously you'd include the health records for the puppy, the purchase agreement, registration papers and a copy of the health garauntee... but what else do you include? Do you include copies of the pedigree? Info on the parents?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine included (as a puppy buyer) everything you mentioned. There was also a color picture of the mom & dad, printed pedigree, list of trainers recommended in my area, list of suggested foods, vaccine recommendations, puppy warning health list (when to see a vet). I know there was more? I will have to look.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sample of food and raw option guide
Olewo samples
collar
toy (chuckit ball, kong chewie)
treats (bully stick, Zukes)
poop bags
Copies of pedigree, contract, health tests, vaccination/worming schedule, new puppy guide, microchip reg info/tags, up to date contact details.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not a breeder. when i received the AKC registration a 6 generation
pedigree was included. if i were a breeder i would send everything you
have listed plus a small amount of food, pictures and pics of the x-rays
that were taken of the female and a puppy collar.



mehpenn said:


> What do ya'll put in your puppy packets? I used to just keep a notebook and document everything for the pup and send that with the new owners... but I've been thinking of doing something a little different.
> 
> Obviously you'd include the health records for the puppy, the purchase agreement, registration papers and a copy of the health garauntee... but what else do you include?
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used to give a goodie bag with the pups including a collar/leash, type of treats, a toy, poop bags, and a pamphlet about dog leadership by Colleen McConnel (I think). But now I just give the binder with my puppy policy, health record, sire and dam's pedigrees, AKC propaganda, AKC papers, and contract/bill of sale. If I have the puppy longer, I include any training, rabies cert, etc. I keep everything pertaining to each dog in their own binder, and the binder for a pup goes with the dog. For an older dog, I have to keep some records, so I make a copy and give them a copy of everything, save maybe the breeding record. Rushie is the one I am thinking about, his titles, OFA Certs, Microchip Information, TDI, and all those training certs, along with his whole health history.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Last dog I bought came with AKC registration paper, contract which included the dates of worming and the label from the vaccination vial, and photocopies of the sire and dam's AKC registration, OFA/a-stamp, and breed surveys.

Puppy I sold (did not breed) went with AKC registration paper, microchip registration paper, copy of the health certificate needed for shipping via airline, contract from the breeder, and record of wormings and vaccinations including labels from the vaccine vials.

Breeders making arrangements to breed their female dog to my male dog receive copies (black and white scan with a red watermark COPY) of ALL of the registration papers (AKC, UKC, and USCA), official AKC pedigree, breed survey report, scorebooks, show cards, titles, and health records (rabies certificate, OFA hips, elbows, eyes, DM, current brucellosis test, thyroid panel). They can pass these onto puppy buyers if that's their policy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

as a buyer, I got color pictures of both parents, pedigree, vaccines and wormings proofs, DM testing results on the parents... Theres a few other things but I'll have to look.


----------



## floorpoop (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been planning something like this for a while, now.
This is not finalized but still in the planning stages.

Puppy Package:
12" fabric drawer. (Pink for girls, Blue for boys.)
Unmarked dog tag - with receipt to a local petstore to be marked with name of choice and other important information.
A small container of training treats.
A clicker.
A puppy kong w/ filler inside. 
A puppy nylabone. 
Collar (will be on the puppy)
Throw blanket.
A few small, inexpensive toys.
Photo Album w/ pictures of the puppy from birth to current age and sire/dam.
Baggy w/ current food.
Small food bowl.
Bottle of water.

A folder containing:
Shot records.
Parents Pedigree.
Feeding recommendations.
Bio of the puppy - 
Current training status & personality evaluation.
Contact page -
Name, Email, Phone number, website, facebook page.
Vets information. (incase questions surface.)
Heath Certificate.
Copy of the contract.
Directions to the petstore where the unmarked tag was purchased.

I may be forgetting somethings but thats the just of it.
I really like the idea of ultrasound images as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used to do leash and martingale, and toys, and wanted to do bowls and such, but I found that a lot of times people want to pick out their own products for the puppy. A toy that the litter has played with makes sense as it will carry their scent. But I leave some of the fun of buying supplies and toys to the new owners. 



floorpoop said:


> I have been planning something like this for a while, now.
> This is not finalized but still in the planning stages.
> 
> Puppy Package:
> ...


----------

